# ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 released



## Till (16. Okt. 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.6.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------

- A bug in the updater for multiserver setups has been fixed.
- A bug in the apache rewrite rule setup has been fixed.
- A bug in jk_init.ini has been fixed which affects only jailkit 2.9 installations.


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.3
- Fedora 9 - 10


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

And select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Dan (17. Okt. 2009)

Kann ich bedenkenlos von Version 3.0.1.4 auf 3.0.1.6 upgraden oder wird als Zwischenschritt 3.0.1.5 benötigt?

Werden Einstellungen überschrieben oder ist sonstwas zu wissen ?

Danke,
Dan


ps: Produktivsystem (CentOS 5.3)...daher die Vorsicht


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2009)

Ein Zwischenschritt ist nicht notwendig. Ob Dienste neu konfiguriert werden sollen, fragt Dich der Updater. Wenn sie neu konfigureirt werden, dann werden natürlich auch Einstellungen z.B. in der postfix main.cf überschrieben.


----------



## sven (18. Okt. 2009)

Vielen Dank für das Update. Ich habe danach eine Fehlermeldung erhalten:


```
apache2: Syntax error on line 281 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 32 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf: </Directory>NameVirtualHost> directive missing closing '>'
```
Es fehlte aber nur der Zeilenumbruch.


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2009)

Danke für die Info. Der Fehler lag im Template der Datei, ich hab das schon im svn gefixt.


----------



## Beme (18. Okt. 2009)

Hm, leider läuft auch dieses Update nicht durch  (Multiserversetup)


```
Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []: 987654

MySQL master server hostname [xy.ab.de]:

MySQL master server root username [root]:

MySQL master server root password []: 123456

MySQL master server database name [dbispconfig]:


[B]Fatal error: Cannot use string offset as an array in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 199[/B]
```


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2009)

Habe mein Multiserver Setup shon damit aktualisiert, bei mir funktioniert es. Konntest Du vorher die 3.0.1.5 nicht installieren? Dann hat es nichts mit diesem Update zu tun sondern mit dem vorigen. Was Du machen musst steht im 3.0.1.5 thread:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2392


----------



## Beme (18. Okt. 2009)

Genau, ich konnte vorher schon die 3.0.1.5er nicht installieren (ich bin der aus dem von dir verlinkten 3.0.1.5er-Thread).

Ich habe also bisher nur MANUELL wie von dir angeraten, das DB-Layout auf die 3.0.1.5er geupdatet, um evtl. Replikationsprobleme mit dem 3.0.1.5-Master zu beheben. Jetzt hoffte ich, einfach die 3.0.1.6er drüber bügeln zu können.

Irgendwie stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch... Den Master habe ich jetzt erstmal nicht mehr angefasst sondern will versuchen, erst die Slaves auf 3.0.1.6 zu kriegen.


----------



## candoom (19. Okt. 2009)

*Document-Root*

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zu der aktuellen Version von ISPConfig -> lassen sich hier die Document-Roots für einzelne Domains festlegen? Bei der Version2 von ISPConfig war dies ja wohl afaik nicht möglich.

TIA


----------



## Quest (19. Okt. 2009)

Hier werden Domains als Websites angelegt.
Jede Website hat ihre eigene Konfiguration, ihr eigenes Quota und auch ihren eigenen Docroot.
Weitere Domains können trotzdem als Alias hinzugefügt werden.

@Till
Evtl. solltet ihr doch mal ne Demo von ISP3 einrichten. Dann können solche Fragen mit einem Blick aufs Interface selbst beantwortet werden


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von Beme:


> Genau, ich konnte vorher schon die 3.0.1.5er nicht installieren (ich bin der aus dem von dir verlinkten 3.0.1.5er-Thread).
> 
> Ich habe also bisher nur MANUELL wie von dir angeraten, das DB-Layout auf die 3.0.1.5er geupdatet, um evtl. Replikationsprobleme mit dem 3.0.1.5-Master zu beheben. Jetzt hoffte ich, einfach die 3.0.1.6er drüber bügeln zu können.
> 
> Irgendwie stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch... Den Master habe ich jetzt erstmal nicht mehr angefasst sondern will versuchen, erst die Slaves auf 3.0.1.6 zu kriegen.


Ok, stimmt. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass das Dein setup war. Also die Vorgehensweise ist so:

1) Mach ein backup der Slave-Datenbank.
2) Kopiere die komplette Datenbank vom Master zum slave.
3) Update ispconfig auf dem slave auf 3.0.1.6

Das Problem ist, dass das vorige setup script was in der DB des slave kaputt gemacht hat. Da aber der Master alle nötige enthält un die DB komplett kompatibel ist, ist die einfachste Lösung die ispconfig DB vom master zum Slave zu kopieren und danach den slave upzudaten.


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von candoom:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage zu der aktuellen Version von ISPConfig -> lassen sich hier die Document-Roots für einzelne Domains festlegen? Bei der Version2 von ISPConfig war dies ja wohl afaik nicht möglich.
> 
> TIA


Die docroots werden in ispconfig 2 und 3 durch ispconfig erstellt und vorgegeben. Du kannst also den Pfad nicht manuell eingeben. das macht für ein Hosting Control panel auch nicht allzu viel Sinn, da an dem Pfad auch noch eine Reihe anderer Einstellungen uns Systemuser dran hängen.

Wenn Du pfade für Deine vhosts manuelle eintsllen willst, dann nimm doch webmin anstatt eines hosting control panels.


----------



## Beme (19. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Mach ein backup der Slave-Datenbank.
> 2) Kopiere die komplette Datenbank vom Master zum slave.
> 3) Update ispconfig auf dem slave auf 3.0.1.6


Danke Till, hat jetzt so funktioniert...


----------



## pee (20. Okt. 2009)

Habe beim Update das Rekonfigurieren der MySQL-Datenbank verneint. Kann ich das Update auf einem bereits längere Zeit laufenden Produktivsystem nochmals bedenkenlos mit Rekonfiguration der MySQL-Datenbank durchführen?

*Nachtrag:* Ok, nach dem manuellen Update wurde die MySQL-DB neu konfiguriert. Vielen Dank für dieses tolle Update und die neuen Funktionen!


----------



## Russinator (25. Okt. 2009)

*problem CentOS  ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 GRUPPEN !!*

hi @ll,

ich habe ein problem was nicht ganz in mein kopf passt.

1- ich erstelle einen user unter dem punkt system add user z.b testuser
2- wenn ich unter Systemuser groups nachschaue sehe ich da meinen testuser

*wenn ich j. 1000 user habe habe ich dann 1000 gruppen WOZU ?*
in deutsh habe ich so eine navigation:

Client | Email | System | Sites | DNS | Help | Monitor | Tools

kollege hat ENGL rechner die struktur bei den wird anderes angezeigt!
(logisch es fängt mit system an!!)

kann mir eine weiter helfen bei meinen problemen?

wurde mich freuen.

grussi
russi


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2009)

Du kannst so keine User erstellen. User müssen immer als client erstellt werden und nicht unter system user. Über system user kannst Du nur z.B. einen zweiten admin erstellen oder einzelene Module eines Users deaktivieren aber keine neuen normalen user erstellen, da diese sonst keine Berechtigungen im System hätten wenn der client record fehlt.

Jeder Client hat eine eigne Gruppe da damit z.B. Reseller Berechtigungen abgebildet werden.

Also immer nur über client neue User erstellen!


----------



## Russinator (25. Okt. 2009)

*re*

@TILL

jop jetzt hat klick gemacht;-)

DANKE


----------



## Quest (18. Jan. 2010)

*dbispconfig leer nach fehlerhaftem Update*

Hallo zusammen
Ich hab gerade die ispconfig_update.sh ausgeführt.
Bei dem Schritt Restart Services hat sich das Skript längere Zeit aufgehängt.
Ich habe es dann irgendwann abgebrochen.
MySQL hat sich nicht mehr starten lassen.
Nach einem Neustart des ganzen Systems läuft der MySQL jetzt wieder, allerdings hab ich ein anderes Problem:
Die ISPConfig Datenbank ist komplett leer!
Da ich wegen meiner Probleme die ich im Server Administration -> Gesprächiger Kernel Thread schon gepostet hab nicht in der Lage bin einen Dump sämtlicher Datenbanken herzustellen habe ich jetzt auch nichts worauf ich zurückgreifen kann.
Was kann da schief gelaufen sein?
Wie bekomme ich ISPConfig jetzt wieder zum Laufen?


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Wenn man auf Deinem system manuell keine dumps erstellen konnte, dann konnte der ispconfig updater das auch nicht und daher ist die db jetzt leer. Während eines Updates wird grundsätzlich die DB gedumpt und in die Tabellenstruktur der neuen DB eingelesen.


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Hast Du denn nicht noch irgendow ein backup der DB? Es reicht auch ein Dateibackup von /var/lib/mysql/


----------



## Beme (18. Jan. 2010)

Keine Ahnung was schief gelaufen sein könnte. Wahrscheinlich hast Du irgendwie neu installiert statt geupdatet? 

Hast Du denn kein Backup mehr von der ISPconfig-DB? Sollte man unbedingt regelmäßig, besonders auch vor dem Updaten anfertigen.


----------

